# best reproduction seat covers/interiors these days ?



## 69matadored (May 23, 2018)

My 69 has the Parchment white interior. My next wish list item is to redo the front bucket seats. I know that suppliers are constantly upgrading their product lines to improve quality. I've read lots of bad reviews on quality,
fit and finish from multiple suppliers. What is the consensus on who supplies the best product these days ?? Can anybody who's redone their 69 buckets recommend a brand/supplier or tell me which ones to stay away from ? I want to get it right the first time. thanks


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Seat covers*



69matadored said:


> My 69 has the Parchment white interior. My next wish list item is to redo the front bucket seats. I know that suppliers are constantly upgrading their product lines to improve quality. I've read lots of bad reviews on quality,
> fit and finish from multiple suppliers. What is the consensus on who supplies the best product these days ?? Can anybody who's redone their 69 buckets recommend a brand/supplier or tell me which ones to stay away from ? I want to get it right the first time. thanks


 I bought a complete interior kit from opgi for a 67. perfect fit. Also in parchment.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Legendary Auto Interiors - The Interior Specialists Since 1985


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

There's Legendary, and there's "everyone else". When I was doing the interior in my 69, I at first bought a set of seat covers from a "well known west coast vendor". The front bucket seat covers ripped down the seams as I was trying to install them. I ordered a set from Legendary and when they arrived, the difference in quality was HUGE. I'll never use anything else.

Bear


----------



## dd68gto (Nov 14, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> There's Legendary, and there's "everyone else". When I was doing the interior in my 69, I at first bought a set of seat covers from a "well known west coast vendor". The front bucket seat covers ripped down the seams as I was trying to install them. I ordered a set from Legendary and when they arrived, the difference in quality was HUGE. I'll never use anything else.
> 
> Bear


X2 not even close


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3. I installed Legendary covers on my '67 25 years and about 80,000 miles ago and they still look and feel like new. No visible wear. They also look and feel exactly like the original seat covers, with nice, deep pleating and texture. Legendary or don't bother....use a Mexican blanket.


----------

